# Mottled looking pigeons?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Most of the feral pigeons round my way in London, UK seem to have a mottled look to their feathers. There feathers look like the are moving about in small clumps rather than their coat being smooth. Even the pigeons I have inside, who I have bathed in Permethrin recently, still have this look. I thought it might be related to a pest in some way, but like I say Permethin has not made it go away.
Does anyone have an idea what is causing this? I know the council is slowly cutting off their food supply, could this be a side effect of loss of condition due to starvation?

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> Most of the feral pigeons round my way in London, UK seem to have a mottled look to their feathers. There feathers look like the are moving about in small clumps rather than their coat being smooth. Even the pigeons I have inside, who I have bathed in Permethrin recently, still have this look. I thought it might be related to a pest in some way, but like I say Permethin has not made it go away.
> Does anyone have an idea what is causing this? I know the council is slowly cutting off their food supply, could this be a side effect of loss of condition due to starvation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian.


mottled is Spotted or blotched with different shades or colors. There are many pigeons this pattern. I can't determine what "moving about in small clumps" means. but here in the US the pigeons are molting pretty heavy right now. some birds have softer "fluffier" feathers than others, I have noticed this in my own flock. I do like the tight smooth feathers of some of mine, but IMO I think it is genetic. feral pigeons can be mixes of many breeds.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I suppose as we approach winter they could be changing their feathers. I have only been watching them in detail for about a year, so I am noticing things now that may have passed me by in the past. Thank you, I did not think they might all be moulting. It does look like their feathers are layered, like some of them might be getting ready to fall off.

Brian.


----------

